# Liver function problems :o(



## JoesMum (May 15, 2012)

Words cannot express how miserable I feel at the moment.

Things haven't been easy here outside the world of tortoises (hence my absence for a couple of weeks)... and in the middle of all the chaos, Joe starts peeing green, going off his food and suddenly losing weight.

A phone call from the vet this morning (it's never a good sign when they call you, is it?) and his blood test has revealed liver function problems and a very low white blood cell count severe enough to require Joe to be admitted as an in-patient.

Forty one years years of zero health problems ended last February when Joe had a respiratory problem on emergence from hibernation. He was treated and he appeared to recover, only to have a blip last November and end up back on antibiotics for a mild liver problem. 

He appeared to recover again and piled on weight over the winter (It's sad, but I've got a spreadsheet charting it!) and then this. 

My vet is one of the best reptile specialists, so I have no fears on that front.

Sometimes you wonder if you'll ever manage to do things right again. 

It's OK, I'll feel better once I've been able to break the news to the rest of the family. I just needed to share. Time to box Joe and take him over to the vet. Something very chocolatey required on the way home I think


----------



## dmmj (May 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear, but here is hoping he pulls through.


----------



## exoticsdr (May 15, 2012)

true, liver problems can be a life threatening issue, but ...the liver has a remarkable ability to heal itself and "regenerate" ...so liver problems are not always a death sentence...be positive, sounds like your vet is a good one. Doc


----------



## JoesMum (May 15, 2012)

Thanks. I've told the family and they're OK. It's just the waiting and hoping now...


----------



## sportychick (May 15, 2012)

JoesMum said:


> Thanks. I've told the family and they're OK. It's just the waiting and hoping now...



So sorry to hear.. I'll pray for joes recovery


----------



## Laurie (May 15, 2012)

So sorry to hear this Linda, I was wondering where you were. I will be keeping you, Joe, and your family in my thoughts.


----------



## dmarcus (May 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear tha, hope he has a full recovery...


----------



## JoesMum (May 15, 2012)

The irony is that his behaviour changed very little. He was still having his stomps and making escape bids, perhaps not as much as normal for this time of year, but the weather has been terrible for the last few weeks. 

Without the weight-loss and appetite decrease I probably wouldn't have taken him to the vet so quickly. As he butted my hand at the vet whilst we were talking (it was either that or Joe butting the scales), I was starting to wonder if Joe was just having another picky eating phase.

It just goes to show that the most important thing is to know your tort... and if something 'doesn't seem quite right' get it checked out.


----------



## ascott (May 15, 2012)

I too was beginning to worry where you were....I am so sorry he has to go through this...you too.

He can recover...and I hope he has a speedy recovery....


----------



## Momof4 (May 15, 2012)

I'm so sorry. I really hope Joe recovers soon. It sounds like you are in good hands.


----------



## JoesMum (May 16, 2012)

Thanks for your good wishes everyone. I rang this afternoon. He was very unsettled yesterday and and spent his entire time pacing and trying to escape apparently. He does hate the vet... they stick needles in him!

Today he's been more relaxed and has eaten a tiny amount. The vet is going to reassess him on Friday. Fingers crossed


----------



## DesertGrandma (May 16, 2012)

Best of luck with your tortoise. Keep positive thoughts.


----------



## bingbongbibidybobbo (May 16, 2012)

I hope Joe gets better soon


----------



## Laurie (May 16, 2012)

Thanks for the updates! I hope Joe will come home soon


----------



## Redstrike (May 16, 2012)

Sorry to hear about Joe. If he's been with you for 41 years, and at 39+ years you're starting to see health problems, you must have been providing extraordinary care! I'd partly chalk this up to Joe's senior citizenship; I'm sure he'll pull through just fine! Like the Doc said, the liver's regenerative capabilities are incredible. 

We'll keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## Laura (May 16, 2012)

sorry to hear about Joe.
and i hope your issues, whatever they may be get better as well.


----------



## Jacob (May 16, 2012)

Sorry to Hear, it sucks. I Hope Joe makes a full recovery


----------



## Baoh (May 16, 2012)

If you can add N-acetylcysteine to his drinking water or put it within food and get him to consume it, this could greatly benefit his hepatic health, among other things. NAC aides hepatocyte regeneration, thwarts oxidative damage via boosting glutathione, and more. Capsules should be available at many places that sell food supplements, the contents of which can be easily accessed. Tablets would be less easy to work with in terms of getting it administered.

I hope he recovers and soon.


----------



## l0velesly (May 16, 2012)

Aw, poor Joe. I hope things go well for him and that he recovers!


----------



## JoesMum (May 17, 2012)

Update from the vet: Joe is "more settled" and clearly doesn't think he's ill enough to be held captive at the vet. As a result he's being sent home with his medication tomorrow. 

I'll find out more about his treatment when I get there... they think there'll be less stress if he's being treated as an out-patient. I'm not sure whose stress they are relieving... Joe's or theirs!

Good news though


----------



## Laurie (May 17, 2012)

JoesMum said:


> Update from the vet: Joe is "more settled" and clearly doesn't think he's ill enough to be held captive at the vet. As a result he's being sent home with his medication tomorrow.
> 
> I'll find out more about his treatment when I get there... they think there'll be less stress if he's being treated as an out-patient. I'm not sure whose stress they are relieving... Joe's or theirs!
> 
> Good news though



Thats great news, Linda! Keep us posted.


----------



## JoesMum (May 18, 2012)

He's home  No more injections, just powder that has to be sprinkled on food and another appointment in a fortnight.

The vet says the liver problem is mild and there is no serious disease to worry about.

It would appear that an excess of testosterone is probably the root cause... Joe's constant pacing is indicative of him looking for females and because of it he's not eating or drinking enough. 

Getting a female would probably make Joe worse... you've all seen the threads on male Testudo (Russians, Greeks, etc) harassing females!

The vet says he may have to resort to an implant to reduce Joe's sex drive! He is an experienced zoo vet and has done this to reptiles including tortoises and a very aggressive Bearded Dragon.


----------



## wellington (May 18, 2012)

Not sure how I missed this thread. Anyway, so glad things are looking good, hope they continue. Good luck


----------



## tortadise (May 18, 2012)

That's great news it's not a serious liver disease. So glad he's home. I hope things turn out great, and he doesnt have to get the implant.


----------



## Laurie (May 18, 2012)

I am so happy to hear this! I'm glad he's home with you.


----------



## sportychick (May 18, 2012)

That's great news!!! Glad things are looking up


----------



## EKLC (May 18, 2012)

I'm so glad to hear that. I have been checking this thread hopefully


----------

